
When Is It Safe to Leave a Baseball Game? - conroy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/take-this-cheat-sheet-to-the-ballpark-to-decide-when-to-leave/
======
masonic
This is an odd assumption: that the primary (or _only_ ) reason people attend
is to see the home team achieve a lead that is unlikely to be surmounted. None
are fans of the sport itself; none are fans of the visiting team, etc.

